# Nice trout



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

trout i caught today with my fly rod, size 10 shoe
[siteimg]3737[/siteimg]


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Coyotekiller...

What state/region are you in?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice fish!!..

Are those hatchery fish your getting? looks like the right ventral fin is clipped.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Should be, my opener is april 1, when they release all the farm raised ones.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Very Nice! :beer:

What state were they caught in?

Ryan

.


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

I am in Washington, it shouldnt be a hatchery seeing as how i caught it on the yakima river, had to let it go cause its catch and release.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

coyotekiller3006 said:


> I am in Washington, it shouldnt be a hatchery seeing as how i caught it on the yakima river, had to let it go cause its catch and release.


Didnt realize you were in Washington.. In the midwest we catch stocked fish with an occasional natural reproduced fish, so you need to understand where my question was coming from..

keep it reeel


----------



## Reflex (Feb 27, 2006)

What stretch of the Yak did you catch him on? I love fishing the Yak. It's only 5 mins from my house.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

That fish should have been released 5 hrs. before the picture was taken. How do you catch/release dead fish?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

adokken... :lol:


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

he was alive, i can guarentee it


----------



## Reflex (Feb 27, 2006)

Maybe try a soft mesh net next time. Putting fish on the ground is real hard on there slime coat. You should try and keep the fish from the Yak in the water as much as possible. Try and hold them by the wrist of their tail. Anyways, what pattern did you throw at him?


----------

